# Menlo Park, CA (SF Bay Area). New group forming!



## Enforcer (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello! I've got two committed players but we need some more. Just started the D&D Next play-test, and we'll either be continuing with that or running 4e Eberron. 

We're tentatively looking at Sunday, July 1 at 4pm for our next session. Please post a reply or PM me if interested.

No smoking in my home.
I don't have pets.
There will be drinking by some of us (nothing crazy, but I'm a sommelier and two of the players are also restaurant industry types—more fine wine appreciation than getting blasted).


----------

